# Please help with my Maverick Model ET-732--constant problems



## kryinggame (Aug 25, 2012)

For the life of me, I can't understand what's going on.

I have a MES 30 smoker. I bought the  ET-732 thermometer.

The problem is the Barbecue reading.

The reading is always extremely higher than what's possible.

My smoker can only reach 275 degrees internal temperature.  Today, I was smoking a pork loin and had the smoker set for 235 degrees. The dang ET-73 was displaying the temperature inside the oven about 289 degrees.  This is impossible. 

I've changed the Barbecue probe several times and the reading is always extreme.

I've noticed that some of ya'll put a potato through your barbecue probe. I'm wondering if this causes stability with your temperature reading.

Finally, for you all who use the ET-73 as well as MES, where do you keep the probe. I wonder if I'm not putting it in the right place.

Please ehlp, this is a problem that's been goin on for way to long.

Thanks!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 25, 2012)

I would start by taking the batteries out of both units, reinstalling them then do a reset. On the placement issue - you can use a potato. a block of wood or the clip that came with it to attach to your rack.  I kept loosing the clip so I finally got a scrap piece of  dowel and drilled a hole thru it for the grill probe. The dowel allows me to adjust it so it is not hitting any other object

Good luck - if this does not solve the problem, contact Maverick, they are very helpful


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 25, 2012)

After checking the batteries calibrate the probes. Put them in boiling water and see if they come around 212 degrees if it does go around 212 degrees then its  accurate.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 25, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> After checking the batteries calibrate the probes. Put them in boiling water and see if they come around 212 degrees if it does go around 212 degrees then its accurate.
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Good call Brian - I had "assumed" he did that but it is good to re check


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 25, 2012)

Dude, are you living under some Powerlines or something! I remember you had trouble with your MES right out of the box and now the MAV...I usually clip the BBQ probe on the same shelf as the meat, usually to the left side. This gives an accurate reading of what the meat is seeing...JJ


----------



## mossymo (Aug 25, 2012)

kryinggame said:


> My smoker can only reach 275 degrees internal temperature.  Today, I was smoking a pork loin and had the smoker set for 235 degrees. The dang ET-73 was displaying the temperature inside the oven about 289 degrees.  This is impossible.



That is not impossible. I would not be surprised if your Masterbuilt is off and heating much more than you think. As was suggested, check the thermo with boiling water and you will know if your Masterbuilt was 289º or not.


----------



## kryinggame (Aug 25, 2012)

Okay gang, here's some pics to show that I can't crazy. Pic # 1 is a comparison btwn what the oven shows and what the ET-73 displays. Pic # 1, shows the inside of the MES and how I have the BBQ probe placed.

The ET-73 is showing a remarkable 340 degrees (IMPOSSIBLE), while the Masterbuild (which is generally off 15 degreees)













Oven II.JPG



__ kryinggame
__ Aug 25, 2012


















Oven.JPG



__ kryinggame
__ Aug 25, 2012


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 25, 2012)

Did you check your ET 732 probe in boiling water?

That will tell you which is wrong. My money would be the MES but I have been wrong before. If its the ET 732 contact Maverick and they will take care of you.


----------



## retread (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't know much about the MES 30, but I have an MES 40 and it has a known hot spot in the right rear of the smoker.   If your Maverick smoker probe is , indeed in a hot spot, that could explain the issue.  Try moving the mounting point for your Maverick probe to a fifferent location inside the MES 30 and see what happens.


----------



## kryinggame (Aug 27, 2012)

I've called Maverick and told them about the constant problem. I didn't find the customer service to be exceptional. The woman told me to mail the transmitter and probes to her. They'll test them and then decide what to do next.  I'm not impressed but we'll see where we go from there.


----------



## flareside92 (Aug 27, 2012)

Farnheit or celsius?

I know, probably a silly question but you never know.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 27, 2012)

kryinggame said:


> I've called Maverick and told them about the constant problem. I didn't find the customer service to be exceptional. The woman told me to mail the transmitter and probes to her. They'll test them and then decide what to do next.  I'm not impressed but we'll see where we go from there.



Did you ever check the Maverick accuracy in boiling water?


----------



## kryinggame (Aug 27, 2012)

MossyMO said:


> Did you ever check the Maverick accuracy in boiling water?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 27, 2012)

kryinggame said:


> > Yes. And it's actually accurate in boiling water.



If you tested in boiling water then your ET732 is correct and your MES is not correct.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 27, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> If you tested in boiling water then your ET732 is correct and your MES is not correct.


X2 The MES is notorious for being off and I think Maverick is treating you fairly


----------

